# Dischem Glycerine



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

So I bought this hoping to dilute my 18mg nic juices.

Could the diy veterans please tell me if this is the right stuff?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/11/14)

If it's BP like it says on the bottle - then it's the right stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/11/14)

Yup it looks good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Dubz said:


> If it's BP like it says on the bottle - then it's the right stuff


Cool. Thanks bud.

The one thing that has thrown me off is there is no mention of vegetable glycerine on the packaging.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Yup it looks good


Thanks Mr Francis


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/11/14)

I have bought and used the same, just didn't like the small bottles. Now I get the bigger alpha bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> I have bought and used the same, just didn't like the small bottles. Now I get the bigger alpha bottles.


Noted  just wanted to try the waters before I went guns blazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Cool. Thanks bud.
> 
> The one thing that has thrown me off is there is no mention of vegetable glycerine on the packaging.


Lots of folks refer to it as VG but B.P. rated glycerine is 99.8% pure the 0.2% is impurities from the extraction process and whatnot. Vegetable glycerine should also be B.P. rated if you want to use it for mixing, so the only difference between vegetable extracted and just plain glycerine is that it has different impurities in that 0.2% so really they both the same. Always make sure you use B.P. or U.S.P rated glycerine and and PG and you should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/11/14)

yep yep yep, that works perfect, You can even get dolly vardin as well, works just as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (24/11/14)

I use Dolly Varden from Dischem, but dilute it with 10% purified water (also from Dischem). Glycerine is slightly more dense than PG, the added water 'thins' it sufficiently to be almost the same. This is probably less important in an RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lots of folks refer to it as VG but B.P. rated glycerine is 99.8% pure the 0.2% is impurities from the extraction process and whatnot. Vegetable glycerine should also be B.P. rated if you want to use it for mixing, so the only difference between vegetable extracted and just plain glycerine is that it has different impurities in that 0.2% so really they both the same. Always make sure you use B.P. or U.S.P rated glycerine and and PG and you should be fine.



Thank you for that @Gazzacpt 




JW Flynn said:


> yep yep yep, that works perfect, You can even get dolly vardin as well, works just as well


Thanks mate. I will try that one next time 



360twin said:


> I use Dolly Varden from Dischem, but dilute it with 10% purified water (also from Dischem). Glycerine is slightly more dense than PG, the added water 'thins' it sufficiently to be almost the same. This is probably less important in an RBA.




I'm used to vaping high vg juices in an RDA so the higher density is not too much of a concern for me. But thanks man. I'm sure that will be of great help to others who are looking to dilute their juices.


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

@Yiannaki

Have you tried mixing it in to your 18mg juices?
If so, what are the results like?


----------



## Yiannaki (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki
> 
> Have you tried mixing it in to your 18mg juices?
> If so, what are the results like?



@Silver i have not tasted the results yet. A part of me thought to leave the juice overnight to settle (not sure if this will have any effect)

I will report my findings once i have tasted 

As a reference, i have mixed 2/3 of a 6ml reo bottle with 1/3 of the dischem VG. In theory, this should bring me to 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver i have not tasted the results yet. A part of me thought to leave the juice overnight to settle (not sure if this will have any effect)
> 
> I will report my findings once i have tasted
> 
> As a reference, i have mixed 2/3 of a 6ml reo bottle with 1/3 of the dischem VG. In theory, this should bring me to 12mg.



Correct. I suggest you give it a good shake though before you taste
Not speaking from experience lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> Correct. I suggest you give it a good shake though before you taste
> Not speaking from experience lol


Will certainly do so  thanks man.


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

Exactly how I dilute all my e-juice @Yiannaki - I just mix up as you described in 6ml Reo bottle, shake vigorously, place in Reo and vape (no need to let it stand / settle in).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## whatalotigot (4/12/14)

If anything you could warm up the liquid by placing the bottle in warm water to help mix the juices and VG together evenly.. Just let it Cool nicely and it will be nice and smooth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

